# Control del puerto usb con qbasic



## capitanfrio (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y querìa recibir ayuda sobre el siguiente tema.
Todos sabemos que el puerto paralelo se puede controlar a travez de varios lenguajes de programaciòn, a mì me agrada el qbasic por su sencillez para pequeñas aplicaciones. el asunto es que quisiera saber si conectando un adaptador de usb a puerto paralelo y corriendo el q basic bajo windows xp la salida de datos se controla igual que si estarìa físicamente el puerto, osea OUT &h378,dato. alguien lo probó?
es que tengo una notebook que solo tiene puerto usb y no quiero comprar en adaptador para puerto paralelo sin saber si va a funcionar. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## cibertronic (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola, Capitanfrio

No he probado con el adaptador de puertos Paralelos(lpt), pero si con el adaptador de puerto serie (Com) a usb y si funcionan.

Mas o menos te doy la idea de que sucede:

El adaptador en cable que por un lado es usb y por el otro puerto com o lpt1 viene con sus drives, al isntalarse estosv en widnows y al conectar el adaptador a la pc aparece el puerto como si fuera fisico.

Es decir que si desde el panel de control/sistema/ardministrador de dispocitivos, revisamos puertos com y lpt1 hay veremos a nuestro nuevo puerto, y esto es necesario para saber como se llama y en que direccion estan, pues los fisicos por lo general son el 378 o 3f8 en fin, pero al ser estos virtuales tendran alguna otra direccion.

Una ves que tenemos la direcion ya solo basta usar el out o inp............

Espero el comentario anterior sea de ayuda y bueno ojala podamos seguir en contacto, este ,mundo del contro con la pc es fascinante.


----------



## capitanfrio (Abr 3, 2011)

hola cibertronic, gracias por tu respuesta, ya había perdido esperanza de que alguien conteste. tu respuesta está muy bien fundamentada y creo que como vos decís debería funcionar. sólo queda ir a comprar el adaptador y probarlo.
Ya que  me contaste que andás investigando el puerto serie, te cuento algo que hice hace unos años con el puerto del mouse; hay una instruccion qu si no recuerdo mal se lama POS y es algo así como una función que te carga las coordenadas relativas de la posición del mouse en dos variables una que corresponde a x y la otra a y. Esta instrucción o función como quieran llamarla , solo corre con el QuicK Basic original, no sirve para el qbasic. Bueno la cosa que desarmé un mouse y lo convertí en un encoder, osea en un control de posición de lazo cerrado usando la parte de adentro del mouse. También hice de la misma forma un medidor de nivel que graficaba el el monitor el nivel de un tanque en tiempo real.
Bueno seguimos otro día, AGUANTE EL BASIC!!!!! salu2 y gracias.
capitan frio


----------



## servaguito (Dic 30, 2016)

tengo el mismo problema que capitanfrio, pero quisiera y necesito que me funcione con el adaptador de usb a puerto paralelo y corriendo el Qbasic bajo windows 7, ya que tengo  armado un proyecto de luces para el colegio acá en Argentina. Desde ya gracias para el que me pueda ayudar.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 30, 2016)

Los adaptadores usb son muy poco compatibles a nivel de hardware.
Prueba con una tarjeta de puertos LPT y comm PCI

O mejor aún hazte el ánimo y usa un arduino o semejante con el puerto usb, tarde o temprano lo vas a tener que hacer.


----------



## servaguito (Dic 30, 2016)

Gracias Scooter, lo estoy tomando en cuenta.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2016)

Echate una mirada por aca, tal vez te sirva e incluso te puedan ayudar
http://www.ajpdsoft.com/modules.php?name=Foros&file=viewtopic&t=972
Tal vez te sirva utilizar QB64
http://www.qb64.net/forum/index.php?topic=5557.0


----------



## servaguito (Ene 1, 2017)

Gracias pandacba


----------

